# SHort shifter



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I broke down and put a short shifter in my 240 while I was changing the transmission fluid out. I used the "b&m" style shifter (i'll leave it at that). i notice a lot of people say it rattles so before I put the shifter in, I put like an 1/8" chamfer on all the corners where the shifter move and stuck some tape on the corners (I know ghetto) just to see if it'd prevent any rattling. 

So far, no rattling. Shift is short like a light switch! Very nice piece of equipment!


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Very nice, got pictures


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

not much of a picture taker, especially since I work alone its hard to take a picture without getting the camera all nasty with oil... I should use gloves more often...


----------

